# 不是因为寂寞才想起你 而是因为想你才寂寞



## 29858

I saw this line in a chinese website, thought it's beautiful. 
Do you think this can be translated into english with the same sentiment?
不是因为孤单才想起你 而是因为想你才孤单
谢谢


----------



## Rallada

I am not thinking of you because I was lonely, I am lonely because I was thinking of you.


----------



## 29858

Rallada, 谢谢指教。 ：）
以下这句子怎么样呢? 会很别扭吗? 
Loneliness isn't what makes me think of you, it's the thought of you that makes me feel lonely.


----------



## aaron792

29858 said:


> Rallada, 谢谢指教。 ：）
> 以下这句子怎么样呢? 会很别扭吗?
> Loneliness isn't what makes me think of you, it's the thought of you that makes me feel lonely.


 
非常好！
I can't offer a better version.


----------



## wordworld

29858 said:


> rallada, 谢谢指教。 ：）
> 以下这句子怎么样呢? 会很别扭吗?
> Loneliness isn't what makes me think of you, it's the thought of you that makes me feel lonely.


 
 妙！


----------



## 29858

wordworld said:


> 妙！





aaron792 said:


> 非常好！
> I can't offer a better version.


that's encouraging. Thanks.


----------



## kareno999

29858 said:


> Rallada, 谢谢指教。 ：）
> 以下这句子怎么样呢? 会很别扭吗?
> Loneliness isn't what makes me think of you, it's the thought of you that makes me feel lonely.


Actually it sounds kind of weird to me. Too wordy


----------



## 29858

kareno999 said:


> Actually it sounds kind of weird to me. Too wordy


please give me suggestion. 
Thank you


----------



## xiaolijie

kareno999 said:


> Actually it sounds kind of weird to me. Too wordy


I don't think you can make it shorter without missing out something in the original Chinese. Personally, I'd change the translation a bit, but this is only to improve the balance of composition:
_It's not loneliness that makes me think of you, it's the thought of you that makes me feel lonely. _


----------



## maghanish2

29858 said:


> Rallada, 谢谢指教。 ：）
> 以下这句子怎么样呢? 会很别扭吗?
> Loneliness isn't what makes me think of you, it's the thought of you that makes me feel lonely.


 
This version sounds very poetic and perfect.  Unfortunately, I cannot read the Chinese to know what it means, but the English version is very good.


----------



## tullyNic

Lol...  of course it would be a bizarre one. 
because usually non-native speaker can't find a fitted expression for every word..


----------



## snowyau

The Chinese version is slightly more poetic.

In English, I would just say something like: "Thinking of you made me feel the loneliness".

The fully translated sentence (in English) sounds clunky because it's over-expressed and makes the first part seem superfluous, making the meaning lose it's intended emotional impact.

Sometimes less is more, although someone could probably come up with a better translation.


----------



## 29858

"Thinking of you made me feel the loneliness".
I think this one is great. Thanks for all your help. 
I still don't know how the English sentence should be when doing chinese translation. XD
How is poetic like in English? 
thanks


----------

